# Linothele megatheloides venom and lifespan



## Lizardman905 (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone know how bad there venom is and how long they live?


----------



## Ciphor (Jan 29, 2013)

Lizardman905 said:


> Does anyone know how bad there venom is and how long they live?


It's not a true spider (Araneomorphae) but rather a primitive spider (Mygalomorphae) in the Diplurid group (used to contain what are now hexathelids like _Atrax robustus_).

That being said this might be the wrong place to post  But to answer your question, it would have a lifespan similar to other mygalids (tarantulas, trapdoors, etc.) so 10-25 years.

As for its venom, I would venture to guess it is not medically significant, but without clear research on it, I can only speculate based on the fact no one has reported a bite. They are very similar to Hexathelids, which are the most venomous dangerous spider family on Earth, so who knows. To that point though, its logical to conclude that if we know what spiders are venomous in Hexathelidae, why wouldnt we know for Dipluridae?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petross (Feb 3, 2013)

It's definately more than Theraphosidae, but not so much hexathelids, my friend who has them told me that bite is not fatal for healthy adult human.


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 4, 2013)

Petross said:


> It's definately more than Theraphosidae, but not so much hexathelids, my friend who has them told me that bite is not fatal for healthy adult human.


'Definitely' implies you have something to back it up, mind sharing? Comparing tarantula venom to Hexathelid venom makes no sense to me. The dangerous Hexathelids contain a neurotoxin; most tarantulas (with a few exceptions like OBT) do not have neurotoxins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Avery (Feb 4, 2013)

Based on personal experience, they don't live that long. Mine matured as a male and didn't live all that long after. I could have been caring for it improperly, or something, but has anyone really had one live for 10-25 years? Even for a female that seems exaggerated. I could be completely wrong here, though. I guess I'm just looking for personal experiences...

---------- Post added 02-04-2013 at 10:33 PM ----------

What I really mean is: Ciphor, is that lifespan just speculation or is it based on personal experience or another person's experiences? I ask because I'm genuinely curious! To put it another way, what's the longest someone has kept L. megatheloides alive for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 4, 2013)

Avery said:


> Based on personal experience, they don't live that long. Mine matured as a male and didn't live all that long after. I could have been caring for it improperly, or something, but has anyone really had one live for 10-25 years? Even for a female that seems exaggerated. I could be completely wrong here, though. I guess I'm just looking for personal experiences...
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-04-2013 at 10:33 PM ----------
> 
> What I really mean is: Ciphor, is that lifespan just speculation or is it based on personal experience or another person's experiences? I ask because I'm genuinely curious! To put it another way, what's the longest someone has kept L. megatheloides alive for?


Males always die soonish. All female spiders in the infra-order Mygalomorphae are capable of living over 10 years and up to 25 years. Now there are probably a few exceptions, there always are! but I don't think Linothele is one of them, largely due to the fact Hexathelidae used to be grouped with Linothele, and Hexathelid females live 10-25 years.

The reason females in Mygalomorphae are so long living is due to their ability to continue growing and molting after they reach sexual maturity. Males stop growing/molting after sexual maturity, which is why they die a lot sooner. True spiders (with one exception) all stop molting after sexual maturity (females too) which is why they die within 1-2 years (some exceptions living 4-6 years).

As a general rule of thumb, you can say any female Mygalid (tarantula, trapdoor, purse-web, funnel-web, etc.) has a lifespan of 10-25 years. Most males live 1-3 years, some up to 6 years.

As another rule of thumb, you can say any female or male true spider (orb-weaver, jumping spider, huntsman, dwarf spider, cob-web spider, etc.) has a lifespan of 1-2 years, some females living 4-6 years in certain cases.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dactylus (May 18, 2013)

Are any of you currently keeping Linothele megatheloides or Linothele fallax?  I have a few young specimens of each of those that I'm raising.  If you are keeping and breeding either of these species can you offer any tips on sexing the juveniles?  Thank you.


----------

